# Why is the site Down This time?



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

And for how long?


----------



## CoonArt (Mar 3, 2016)

noooooooo idea


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 3, 2016)

We're investigating the outage.


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

This is 2nd time this yr the site has been down

Reason's

Bad Servers
Bad Host
?


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't it be back up tonight its going to take forever sad face


----------



## SpikedKanine (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm hoping it's not another DDOS attack.


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

SpikedKanine said:


> I'm hoping it's not another DDOS attack.


could be


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, at least this thread is here to shriekingly tell me that the site is down, and that it isn't just my workplace's crappy internet again.


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 3, 2016)

whats a DDOS attack?


----------



## Sforzie (Mar 3, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> whats a DDOS attack?


It stands for Distributed Denial of Service. Basically a website or server is spam accessed by ne'er do wells in order to bring it down.


----------



## fmagirl17 (Mar 3, 2016)

i hope it gets back up soon


----------



## Kadah (Mar 3, 2016)

Site Status link on the offline page needs an update for the new forum. Maybe add a link to twitter?


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Kadah said:


> Site Status link on the offline page needs an update for the new forum. Maybe add a link to twitter?


just clicked it no updates just same thing already told us they need be faster fixing this


----------



## Kadah (Mar 3, 2016)

cBubbaboy said:


> just clicked it no updates just same thing already told us they need be faster fixing this


It was just fixed. :3
Was pointing to a single 404 thread before.


----------



## rjbartrop (Mar 3, 2016)

cBubbaboy said:


> just clicked it no updates just same thing already told us they need be faster fixing this



When? Traditionally, it's taken anywhere from days to months.


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Kadah said:


> It was just fixed. :3
> Was pointing to a single 404 thread before.


I thought you ment the site was fixed but its only the forum part


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

rjbartrop said:


> When? Traditionally, it's taken anywhere from days to months.


they take forever sometimes fixing this they need to be quicker


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 3, 2016)

Isn't it pretty late tho? So people are up late trying to fix a website problem. Kinda sucks to have to be stressed out at night.


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> Isn't it pretty late tho? So people are up late trying to fix a website problem. Kinda sucks to have to be stressed out at night.


I don't they going to have this fixed soon


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 3, 2016)

cBubbaboy said:


> I don't they going to have this fixed soon


really? :< boo. Just as things were really getting up and running. 

I hope things get better soon. At leaat we still have the forums tho. That's pretty good.


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> really? :< boo. Just as things were really getting up and running.
> 
> I hope things get better soon. At leaat we still have the forums tho. That's pretty good.


I like the site better


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

its now Thursday and still no site


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 3, 2016)

cBubbaboy said:


> I like the site better


well durr of course the site is better. XD

But we can still post art here for the time being. I drew a hyena.


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

at least they give us more of update then just  We are aware of the issues with the site and are working on fixing them


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 3, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> At leaat we still have the forums tho. That's pretty good.



I'm quite surprised myself that this ghost of a forum is actually online during a site outage.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Mar 3, 2016)

It's been down for less than three hours and already y'all are complaining about the admins bein' slow to fix it.  Settle down, Beavis


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

they probably went bed now


----------



## Cloudchaser (Mar 3, 2016)

ArielMT said:


> I'm quite surprised myself that this ghost of a forum is actually online during a site outage



Couldn't find it again, but it's something about the forums having a different host than .net


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Cloudchaser said:


> It's been down for less than three hours and already y'all are complaining about the admins bein' slow to fix it.  Settle down, Beavis


they do take forever going to go bed soon ill hope this is fixed later


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Laini said:


> Dear god you sound like a whiny little brat.


you are not very nice


----------



## Tatsuchan18 (Mar 3, 2016)

Laini said:


> Dear god you sound like a whiny little brat.


Some people treat their hobby as a lifestyle. This site, this way to connect to the community could be like a home to them. A place where they feel comfortable. So i can see how someone can get emotional over the site being down.


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Tatsuchan18 said:


> Some people treat their hobby as a lifestyle. This site, this way to connect to the community could be like a home to them. A place where they feel comfortable. So i can see how someone can get emotional over the site being down.


that's all I do most of the day is be on here chat and rp with my fur mom


----------



## Laini (Mar 3, 2016)

As someone else said, it's been a few hours. Yeah it's annoying that the site goes down so frequently but it's hardly the end of the world. 
Don't you have anything else to do instead of sit here whining every 15 minutes that it's not back up?


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Laini said:


> As someone else said, it's been a few hours. Yeah it's annoying that the site goes down so frequently but it's hardly the end of the world.
> Don't you have anything else to do instead of sit here whining every 15 minutes that it's not back up?


nope not really my life is pretty boring


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

well am going to go bed hoping the site is back up later


----------



## Salem420 (Mar 3, 2016)

well this sucks, but it's what'evs I'm sure the Admins will have it fixed soon


----------



## cBubbaboy (Mar 3, 2016)

what I was told they shut down the site because they are working on beta version


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 3, 2016)

Probably shut down because someone spilled coffee on the server.


----------



## shadowwraith (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh look FA is down again and right after they made some improvements to the beta... seems oddly suspicious


----------



## Cloudchaser (Mar 3, 2016)

Posted to FA's Twitter 23 minutes ago "We encountered issues on the old system and the server became unresponsive. We're working on verifying data, bringing the site up (30-60m)"


----------



## Salem420 (Mar 3, 2016)

whoo!!!!


----------



## Imago (Mar 3, 2016)

Was a little whiny in the beginning, but good to know it shouldn't be too long! At least we've all got the forums to fall back on.


----------



## marmelmm (Mar 3, 2016)

Time for an oldie but goodie...  ;-) 







-MMM-


----------



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Mar 3, 2016)

marmelmm said:


> Time for an oldie but goodie...  ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're evil.


----------



## AliothFox (Mar 3, 2016)

Cloudchaser said:


> Posted to FA's Twitter 23 minutes ago "We encountered issues on the old system and the server became unresponsive. We're working on verifying data, bringing the site up (30-60m)"



I'm glad that FA is at least making an ATTEMPT to give ETAs now (God they used be so horrible about that), but they still haven't quite figured out how ETAs work, it seems.  I mean, yes, the "E" stands for "estimated," but that kind of presupposes that new information will be posted if/when that estimate isn't met.


----------



## marmelmm (Mar 3, 2016)

MaverickHunterDBoy said:


> You're evil.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 3, 2016)

Okay it's not up big deal. Go to bed or get a book or go for a walk. Draw a picture. Watch a movie. Eat some candy. Sheesh.


----------



## sarnarus (Mar 3, 2016)

The site says it has like 1200 guests online which is odd, i dunno if thats connected or anything


----------



## Havas (Mar 3, 2016)

sarnarus said:


> The site says it has like 1200 guests online which is odd, i dunno if thats connected or anything



You're right....holy fuk


----------



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Mar 3, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> Okay it's not up big deal. Go to bed or get a book or go for a walk. Draw a picture. Watch a movie. Eat some candy. Sheesh.


Yeah, in my case, I might use the downtime to work on my Let's Play video, as well as work on my Pokemon Essentials project a bit more.

(For the curious, Pokemon Essentials is a way for one to make a Pokemon fangame with RPG Maker XP)


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 3, 2016)

sarnarus said:


> The site says it has like 1200 guests online which is odd, i dunno if thats connected or anything


That's fairly typical for an FA main site outage.


----------



## AliothFox (Mar 3, 2016)

SodaBubbles said:


> Okay it's not up big deal. Go to bed or get a book or go for a walk. Draw a picture. Watch a movie. Eat some candy. Sheesh.



Um, excuse me - I am in the middle of a very time-sensitive YCH auction.  The funds from this auction are earmarked for Flint, Michigan (which, as you may or may not be aware, has a contaminated water supply) and were going to be used for water for children's hospitals and nursing homes there.  I can't extend the auction because the money is needed on a deadline.  I couldn't just "not use FA" because FA is where it would have the greatest exposure (which, for a charity drive, is kiiiiiind of an important thing).

So just because it's "no big deal" to _you _doesn't mean it's no big deal to _anyone_.


----------



## Axia (Mar 3, 2016)

Jeez 9 hours downtime and counting... I hope to find FA back online soon! Jeez...


----------



## Draconas (Mar 3, 2016)

AliothFox said:


> Um, excuse me - I am in the middle of a very time-sensitive YCH auction.  The funds from this auction are earmarked for Flint, Michigan (which, as you may or may not be aware, has a contaminated water supply) and were going to be used for water for children's hospitals and nursing homes there.  I can't extend the auction because the money is needed on a deadline.  I couldn't just "not use FA" because FA is where it would have the greatest exposure (which, for a charity drive, is kiiiiiind of an important thing).
> 
> So just because it's "no big deal" to _you _doesn't mean it's no big deal to _anyone_.


could've like, not hosted it on FA and just linked to it? you're asking for issues to happen if you're putting all of your eggs into one basket like that


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 3, 2016)

Should I be worried that one of the first results on Google for "Furaffinity" mentions a data breach this time last year?


----------



## AliothFox (Mar 3, 2016)

Draconas said:


> could've like, not hosted it on FA and just linked to it? you're asking for issues to happen if you're putting all of your eggs into one basket like that


I realize it's not a perfect system.  But I get _so tired_ of people saying "grow up and calm down, jeez" every time the site goes offline.  Because when sites go offline - for artists who depend on them to make a living - it _does affect them_ in big ways, even if they're diversified.  I know there's nothing I can do but wait - my _main_ point in that was that I (and others like me) do _not appreciate_ being patronized for being a little upset when an important part of our business goes down.  So again: just because it's not a big deal to _you_ doesn't mean it's not a big deal to _anyone_.  I'm pissed and frustrated by it, and telling me to "calm down and eat some candy" as if I'm some toddler is going to have the exact opposite effect.


----------



## That wierd guy 69 (Mar 3, 2016)

MaverickHunterDBoy said:


> You're evil.


No god is evil


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 3, 2016)

The tears of furries taste so good.


----------



## LadyLuckLindaina (Mar 3, 2016)

Site is back up!


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 3, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> Should I be worried that one of the first results on Google for "Furaffinity" mentions a data breach this time last year?


Do you really want to know?


----------



## rjbartrop (Mar 3, 2016)

AliothFox said:


> I realize it's not a perfect system.  But I get _so tired_ of people saying "grow up and calm down, jeez" every time the site goes offline.  Because when sites go offline - for artists who depend on them to make a living - it _does affect them_ in big ways, even if they're diversified.  I know there's nothing I can do but wait - my _main_ point in that was that I (and others like me) do _not appreciate_ being patronized for being a little upset when an important part of our business goes down.  So again: just because it's not a big deal to _you_ doesn't mean it's not a big deal to _anyone_.  I'm pissed and frustrated by it, and telling me to "calm down and eat some candy" as if I'm some toddler is going to have the exact opposite effect.



Well, I'm one of those people who does depend on this site to make a living, and I'm saying to calm down.   No downtime at all would be ideal, but a few hours when most potential customers are asleep is something I can live with.

You don't even have to have any candy.  Go eat something healthy.


----------

